# JTable - Einstellen der Größe bzw. der Länge



## Botticelli (28. Feb 2007)

Hallo, 

wie kann ich die Größe (bzw. Länge) von einem JTable voreinstellen? Wobei ich nicht immer eine variable Fenster/JTable-Größe haben möchte. D.h. ich möchte die Größe von meinem JTable vorerst auf einen Durschnittswert einstellen, und falls dies zu klein wird Scrollbat aktivieren (diesen Teil mit Scrollbar habe ich schon)... 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## André Uhres (3. Mrz 2007)

Botticelli hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..wie kann ich die Größe (bzw. Länge) von einem JTable voreinstellen? ..




```
table.setPreferredScrollableViewportSize(new Dimension(350,200));
```


----------

